# Geoduck Beach



## bstarphoto (Oct 27, 2010)

heres a shot i got this morning at the beach by my school. using a cann t50 with a 35-70mm lens.







starting to get into photography ore and more as the days pass, this was my first real shoot.

comments welcome of course


----------

